# Books on the FMA?



## Bob Hubbard

I know that GM Presas had written a few books, and that Master [SIZE=-1]Galang also has at least 1 book out, but, how many books are there?  I'd love to have an FMA Reading List stickied here 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Guro Harold

Here are some authors of FMA that I recall...

This list is in order of the books I obtained, interesting enough.
I will try to supply the titles as soon as possible but everyone is welcome to chime in on them in the meantime.

Dan Inosanto
Remy A. Presas
Jeff Imada
Rey Galang
Mark Wiley
Dan Anderson
Ray Dionaldo/Mark Cody


----------



## lhommedieu

An incomplete list, but a start, from The Filipino Martial Arts Museum:

1. "Mga Karunungan sa Larong Arnis,&#8221; by Placido Yambao Copyright 1957, University of the Philippines 
2. &#8220;Classic Arnis : The Legacy of Placido Yambao&#8221; by Reynaldo S. Galang Copyright 1992, Published by Arjee Enterprises, New Jersey, USA
3. &#8220;The Filipino Martial Arts&#8221; as taught by Dan Inosanto Copyright 1980, Published by Know How Publishing Company, Los Angeles, CA, USA 
4. &#8220;Masters of Arnis, Kali & Eskrima&#8221; by Edgar Sulite Copyright 1994, Socorro Publications, San Juan, Philippines 
5. &#8220;The Secrets of Arnis&#8221; by Edgar Sulite Copyright 1994, Socorro Publications, San Juan, Philippines 
6. &#8220;Modern Arnis: Philippine Martial Art, Stick Fighting&#8221; by Remy Amador Presas Copyright 1974, Published by Modern Arnis Publishing Co., Quiapo, Manila, Philippines 
7. &#8220;Filipino Martial Culture&#8221; by Mark V. Wiley Copyright 1997, Published by Charles E. Tuttle Company, Rutland, Vermont, USA. 
8. &#8220;Filipino Fighting Arts&#8221; by Mark V. Wiley Copyright 1997, Published by Charles E. Tuttle Company, Rutland, Vermont, USA. 
9. &#8220;Pananandata Arnis : Dalawang Yantok (Double Sticks Fighting)&#8221; by Amante P. Marinas Copyright 1987, Published by Socorro Publications, San Juan, Philippines 
10. &#8220;Harimaw Buno&#8221; by Gat Puno Abon Baet 
11. &#8220;Arnis:  Filipino Art of Self Defense,&#8221; by Benjamin Luna Lema Copyright 1989, Published by Integrated Publishing House, Metro Manila, Philippines 
12. &#8220;The Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo&#8221; by Antonio Diego & Christopher Ricketts Published by Tuttle Martial Arts
13. &#8220;Eskrido&#8221; by Ciriaco &#8220;Cacoy&#8221; Canete Published by Doce Pares Publication 
14. "Warrior Arts of the Philippines" by Reynaldo S. Galang Copyright 2005, Published by Arjee Enterprises, New Jersey, USA 
15. "Masters of the Blade" by Reynaldo S. Galang Copyright 2005, Published by Arjee Enterprises, New Jersey, USA

Many of the authors listed above have written other books.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

There are a lot of great FMA books out there.  From Dan Inosanto
to Remy Presas and so on.  My favorite Modern Arnis books are
written by Dan Anderson.  Other than that I love the work that
Mark Wiley does.  His books are priceless.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Guro Harold

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> An incomplete list, but a start, from The Filipino Martial Arts Museum:
> 
> 1. "Mga Karunungan sa Larong Arnis, by Placido Yambao Copyright 1957, University of the Philippines
> 2. Classic Arnis : The Legacy of Placido Yambao by Reynaldo S. Galang Copyright 1992, Published by Arjee Enterprises, New Jersey, USA
> 3. The Filipino Martial Arts as taught by Dan Inosanto Copyright 1980, Published by Know How Publishing Company, Los Angeles, CA, USA
> 4. Masters of Arnis, Kali & Eskrima by Edgar Sulite Copyright 1994, Socorro Publications, San Juan, Philippines
> 5. The Secrets of Arnis by Edgar Sulite Copyright 1994, Socorro Publications, San Juan, Philippines
> 6. Modern Arnis: Philippine Martial Art, Stick Fighting by Remy Amador Presas Copyright 1974, Published by Modern Arnis Publishing Co., Quiapo, Manila, Philippines
> 7. Filipino Martial Culture by Mark V. Wiley Copyright 1997, Published by Charles E. Tuttle Company, Rutland, Vermont, USA.
> 8. Filipino Fighting Arts by Mark V. Wiley Copyright 1997, Published by Charles E. Tuttle Company, Rutland, Vermont, USA.
> 9. Pananandata Arnis : Dalawang Yantok (Double Sticks Fighting) by Amante P. Marinas Copyright 1987, Published by Socorro Publications, San Juan, Philippines
> 10. Harimaw Buno by Gat Puno Abon Baet
> 11. Arnis: Filipino Art of Self Defense, by Benjamin Luna Lema Copyright 1989, Published by Integrated Publishing House, Metro Manila, Philippines
> 12. The Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo by Antonio Diego & Christopher Ricketts Published by Tuttle Martial Arts
> 13. Eskrido by Ciriaco Cacoy Canete Published by Doce Pares Publication
> 14. "Warrior Arts of the Philippines" by Reynaldo S. Galang Copyright 2005, Published by Arjee Enterprises, New Jersey, USA
> 15. "Masters of the Blade" by Reynaldo S. Galang Copyright 2005, Published by Arjee Enterprises, New Jersey, USA
> 
> Many of the authors listed above have written other books.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve Lamade



Great list, Steve!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I found 2 of Remy's on Amazon:
Modern Arnis: Filipino Art of Stick Fighting  by Remy Presas (Paperback  - Jun 1983)
# Paperback: 208 pages
# Publisher: Ohara Publications (June 1983)
# Language: English
# ISBN: 089750089X
(Yellow Cover)

Modern Arnis: Philippine Style of Stick Fighting by Remy A. Presas and Anthony Jalandoni (Paperback - April 1997)
# Paperback: 176 pages
# Publisher: Modern Arnis Press (April 1997)
# Language: English
# ISBN: 0965779602


----------



## The Game

Maybe you guys could sticky this?


----------



## Guro Harold

The Game said:
			
		

> Maybe you guys could sticky this?


Great Idea!!!


----------



## thekuntawman

http://pgw.com/catalog/catalog.asp?...&Action=View&Index=Page&Book=387312&Order=112
i think this will be one of the most popular ones when it comes out.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Speaking of books written by Dan Anderson,

De-Fanging The Snake: A Guide To Modern Arnis Disarms
Advanced Modern Arnis: A Road To Mastery
Mano Y Mano: The Weaponless Fighting Applications Of Modern Arnis
Trankada - The Ties That Bind
Modern Arnis - The Art Within Your Art
Espada Y Daga - The Sword & Dagger Fighting Art

Fast Track Arnis Training Program (DVD)

You can find these on my website.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## avm247

Dan Anderson's books have been very helpful in my FMA journey.

Mark Wiley's FMA books have also been insightful.


----------



## Mono

I have posted and am constantly updating an FMA Book List on a German Forum.

It can be found at the Link below!

Just for Translations:

Titel - Means Title
Autor - is the Author
Verlag - is the publishing Company
ISBN - is the ISBN
Mögl. Bezugsquelle(n) - where can I get it?

If you have any additional Information about any of the listed Books or if you know of any other books which is/are not listed - I `d be happy to recieve any Information either here or via e-mail at philipp.wolf@modern-arnis.de

Thanks and enjoy!
Yours,
Philipp "Mono" Wolf

The most Complete FMA Booklist on the Web:
http://www.kampfkunst-board.info/forum/803838-post1.html


----------



## arnisador

Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Morgan

lhommedieu said:


> An incomplete list, but a start, from The Filipino Martial Arts Museum:
> 
> 1. "Mga Karunungan sa Larong Arnis, by Placido Yambao Copyright 1957, University of the Philippines
> 2. Classic Arnis : The Legacy of Placido Yambao by Reynaldo S. Galang Copyright 1992, Published by Arjee Enterprises, New Jersey, USA
> 3. The Filipino Martial Arts as taught by Dan Inosanto Copyright 1980, Published by Know How Publishing Company, Los Angeles, CA, USA
> 4. Masters of Arnis, Kali & Eskrima by Edgar Sulite Copyright 1994, Socorro Publications, San Juan, Philippines
> 5. The Secrets of Arnis by Edgar Sulite Copyright 1994, Socorro Publications, San Juan, Philippines
> 6. Modern Arnis: Philippine Martial Art, Stick Fighting by Remy Amador Presas Copyright 1974, Published by Modern Arnis Publishing Co., Quiapo, Manila, Philippines
> 7. Filipino Martial Culture by Mark V. Wiley Copyright 1997, Published by Charles E. Tuttle Company, Rutland, Vermont, USA.
> 8. Filipino Fighting Arts by Mark V. Wiley Copyright 1997, Published by Charles E. Tuttle Company, Rutland, Vermont, USA.
> 9. Pananandata Arnis : Dalawang Yantok (Double Sticks Fighting) by Amante P. Marinas Copyright 1987, Published by Socorro Publications, San Juan, Philippines
> 10. Harimaw Buno by Gat Puno Abon Baet
> 11. Arnis: Filipino Art of Self Defense, by Benjamin Luna Lema Copyright 1989, Published by Integrated Publishing House, Metro Manila, Philippines
> 12. The Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo by Antonio Diego & Christopher Ricketts Published by Tuttle Martial Arts
> 13. Eskrido by Ciriaco Cacoy Canete Published by Doce Pares Publication
> 14. "Warrior Arts of the Philippines" by Reynaldo S. Galang Copyright 2005, Published by Arjee Enterprises, New Jersey, USA
> 15. "Masters of the Blade" by Reynaldo S. Galang Copyright 2005, Published by Arjee Enterprises, New Jersey, USA
> 
> Many of the authors listed above have written other books.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve Lamade


 
Here's one that I would like to add to the list:

"Arnis Self-Defense: Stick, Blade and Empty Hand Combat Techniques of the Philippines" by Jose G. Paman, Copyright 2007, Published by Blue Snake Books, Berkeley, California, USA.

Morgan


----------



## melmiel

Here is one more: The Balintawak System of Arnis-Escrima by John Russell

A friend is selling it*, *If you are interested click on the link below to order:http://akingtindahan.multiply.com/photos/photo/4/1
Thanks!

Mel


----------



## ap Oweyn

Here's a partial list I put together for our group a while back:

_Advanced Modern Arnis - A Road to Mastery_ by Dan Anderson
_Arnis: Filipino Art of Stickfighting_ by Abu Jalmaani
_Arnis: History and Development of the Filipino Martial Arts_ by Mark V. Wiley
_Arnis Presas Style and Balisong_ by Ernesto A. Presas
_Arnis Reflections on History and Development of Filipino Martial Arts_ by Mark V. Wiley
_Arnis Self Defense: Stick, Blade, and Empty-Hand Combat Techniques of the Philippines_ by Jose Paman
_Balisong: The Lethal Art of Filipino Knife Fighting_ by Gary Cagaanan, Sid Campbell, and Sonny Umpad
_Balisong: Vientenueve: Filipino Knife Fighting_ by Shishir Inocalla
_Cebuano Eskrima: Beyond the Myth_ by Ned R. Nepangue and Celestino C. Macachor
_Classic Arnis_ by Reynaldo S. Galang
_Complete Sinawali: Filipino Double Weapon Fighting_ by Reynaldo S. Galang
_Comprehensive Asian Fighting Arts_ by Donn Draeger and Robert W. Smith
_Dan Inosanto: The Man, the Teacher, the Artist_ by Perry William Kelly
_Defanging the Snake - A Guide to Modern Arnis Disarms_ by Dan Anderson
_Dumog Presas Style_ by Ernesto A. Presas
_Espada y Daga: The Sword & Dagger Fighting Art Book_ by Dan Anderson
_Filipino Armas de Mano Presas Style: Balisong, Dulo Dulo, Arnis, Daga sa Daga, Itak sa Itak, Kris sa Kris_ by Ernesto A. Presas
_Filipino Combat Systems: An Introduction to an Ancient Art for Modern Times_ by M.E. Cody and Ray Dionaldo
_Filipino Fighting Arts: Theory and Practice_ by Mark V. Wiley
_Filipino Knife Fighting: Presas Style_ by Ernesto A. Presas
_Filipino Martial Arts_ by Dan Inosanto
_Filipino Martial Arts: Cabales Serrada Escrima_ by Mark V. Wiley
_Filipino Martial Culture_ by Mark V. Wiley
_Filipino Police Combative Techniques_ by Ernesto A. Presas
_Kali Filipino (Sendero del Guerrero)_ by Nicolas Wachsmann
_Mano y Mano: The Weaponless Fighting Applications of Modern Arnis_ by Dan Anderson
_Masters of the Blade _by Reynaldo S. Galang
_Modern Arnis Philippine Martial Art "Stick Fighting"_ by Remy Amador Presas
_Modern Arnis: The Art Within Your Art - The Book of Basics_ by Dan Anderson
_Modern Arnis: The Filipino Art of Stickfighting_ by Remy Presas
_Pakamut - The Original Filipino Fighting System of Stick, Knife and Hand-to-Hand Fighting_ by Felix Roiles and Mark Lawrence
_Pananandata Guide to Knife Throwing_ by Amante P. Marinas
_Pananandata: History and Techniques of the Daga, Yantok, Balison, and Other Traditional Weapons of the Philippines by Amante P. Marinas_
_Pananandata Knife Fighting_ by Amante P. Marinas
_Pananandata Rope Fighting: Filipino Choking and Binding Techniques_ by Amante P. Marinas
_Pananandata: The Guide to Balisong Openings_ by Amante P. Marinas
_Pananandata Yantok at Daga: Filipino Stick and Dagger_ by Amante P. Marinas
_Secrets of Lightning Scientific Arnis: The Dynamic Filipino Art of Self-Defense_ 
_The Art of Arnis: A Modern Presentation of an Ancient Martial Art_ by Ernest A. Presas
_The Art and Secrets of a Filipino Martial Art_ by J. Cui Brocka
_The Practical Art of Eskrima_ by Remy Presas
_The Secrets of Arnis_ by Edgar G. Sulite
_The Secrets of Cabales Serrada Escrima_ by Mark V. Wiley
_The Secrets of Giron Arnis Escrima_ by Antonio E. Somera
_The Secrets of Kalis Illustrisimo_ by Antonio Diego and Christopher Ricketts
_Trankada - The Ties That Bind - Modern Arnis Joint Locking Techniques & Tapi Tapi Filipino Stick Fighting_ by Dan Anderson
_Warrior Arts of the Philippines_ by Reynaldo S. Galang


----------



## Omar B

Since we are talking about it, anybody know any good web sites I can look up FMA schools?


----------



## ap Oweyn

Omar B said:


> Since we are talking about it, anybody know any good web sites I can look up FMA schools?


 
FMATalk (run by the same folks who run MartialTalk) and FMAForum.org both have directories of instructors.  I used to administrate the FMA forum at MartialArtsPlanet.com.  That might be another place to inquire (though their specific schools directory is on the blink at the moment).  Lots of knowledgeable people out there.


Stuart


----------



## arnisador

There's a database at www.fmadatabase.com but it's often out-of-date and experiencing technical troubles. In addition to the sites above there's Eskrima Digest, an e-mail list.


----------



## Darrin Cook

My teacher, GM Mike Vasquez of Modified Tapado, has two books out, *Modified Karate* and *Fundamentals of Tapado*. Here follows a write-up about the books:





                   The book "*Fundamentals of Tapado, Arnis Long                      Stick Art of Fighting*" is the first book on Tapado                      in the world. The author, Sensei Mike Vasquez, is licensed                      by its founder, Grandmaster Romeo "Nono" Mamar,                      to spread Tapado all throughout the world. The book, set to                      published early next year (2005), contains the history of                      Tapado, its technical uniqueness to its predecessors and the                      fundamental skills of the art. Please note that in the end                      portion of the book, the primary modifications of Tapado innovated                      by Sensei Mike Vasquez are discussed to increase the effectiveness                      and efficiency of the art.


                   The Modified Karate book, set to be published next year,                      will certainly influence positively the martial arts world                      through its innovative techniques such as Cross Method of                      Tournament Fighting (CMTF), Defense Breaking Method (Penetrating                      Punch and Kick) and Stopping Hands Penetration Principle (Highest                      technique in Modified Karate). These techniques were tested                      and proven by several local and international top martial                      artists. 





I couldn't find the two books on Amazon, but they are in the National Bookstores in the Philippines, which are in every major metropolitan center of the country.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Everything put out by my good friend Dan Anderson is very, very good!
Good detail, good pictures and simply great reference material.

If you are looking for some thing on Abiniko or wrist strikes then check out my book at my store. (shameless plug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 
*
Advanced Wrist Strike Techniques*


----------



## thekuntawman

umm...

I HAVE A BOOK TOO!

sorry for shouting but i am very happy and proud of it. its called "mustafa gatdula's how to build a dominant fighter in 12 months". its for $29 free shipping, and if you like to find out more you can look on my website to get some info. we are making a website just for this book.

oh, i forgot i have a business book also called "make a living with your backyard dojo" (or someting like that, everybody rewrote it), which is $9.

thank you


----------



## Samurai

Mark Wiley has a new book out now.  Mastering Eskrima Disarms.  Very nice read
http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Esk...TF8&qid=1366897946&sr=1-1&keywords=mark+wiley

Thanks 
Jeremy Bays
www.WoodlandArchery.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Definitely a good thread here.  I like Dan Anderson's new book Advanced Martial Arts: The Art of Body Management.  Lots of good FMA body dynamics in this book!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Here is a 2008 write up on my Advanced Wrist Strike Techniques book and DVD on my blog. 

The Instinctive Edge

We are on our 5th Edition and in the future once that runs out it will be sold as an e-book only!


----------



## Dan Anderson

My most recent FMA book is *Filipino Martial Arts - The Core Basics, Structure & Essentials*.  This is a 300+ page manual and it comes with a two-DVD set as well.  You can read more about it on my website.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## medic

An old thread but to add to it, there is a book out now on Derobio Escrima by Dan Madina and one on Lameco,Edgar Sulite, by David Gould


----------



## Stickgrappler

*Balintawak EskrimaSamuel L. Buot, Sr. 

$32.95 USD
7” x 10” Paperback
260 Pages
700 Photographs

Black & White on White Paper
Pub Date: February 28, 2015*


----------



## Stickgrappler

*Eskrima Street Defense*
Fernando “Bong” Abenir
$21.95

6″ x 9″
142 pages
269 Photographs
Black & White on White Paper

Pub Date: September 29, 2014


----------

